# Digital Photo Keyring



## Sepherz

Hi all,

I hope this is the right place to post this.

My partner has just got a digital photo keyring, which was brought on eBay. Upon connecting to the computer, AVG reports a Trojan in its main program.

The program is called DPFMate.exe and seems to be the main software for these digital key rings. Unfortunately the keyring acts as a CD drive (read only) and you don't drag and drop photos onto the drive, you have to use this program (DPFMate) to transfer them onto the key ring.

I was able to transfer a couple of photo's eventually using safe mode. After doing this I went back into windows normally and scanned it with AVG and Malware Anti-bytes and nothing has shown up. So after googling this issue, I have seen someone else has had the same trouble with a different keyring, different shop, but the same software.

Does anyone have one of these key rings to give opinions to this Trojan being a false positive? As this is what it's looking like. Or the Trojan is part of how the program works, as I know not all Trojans are bad. AVG is making it unusable tho.

Thanks


----------



## sherryr123

Hi.
I'm having the same problem with a key ring that I bought at Canadian Tire. It will not let me drop pic in as it says it's a read only and I tried it at my aunt's and that's when it said it was a Trojan virus... DPFMate.exe and GEnCodeUnicode.dll says w32/Packed_Nspack.1 and .A and when you try to clean it it says access denied. I cannot figure out how to fix the problem either.


----------



## Sepherz

I now just ignore the Trojan message and as Ive said I assume its just how the program works.

To use it, I run the DPFMate.exe in safe mode, and it lets me add/delete photos. I have not had any problems with my computer by doing this.

I only decided to try it in safe mode because there wasn't much chance a brand new keyring would come with a virus on it.


----------



## koala

AVG is known for its high rate of false positives. Try scanning the file with another antivirus.


----------



## djeannutt

Mine just won't open the software at all. Does anyone know anything about the DPFMate Software???


----------



## CraigL90

My girlfriend bought me a digital photo keyring for Christmas and when I connected it to my laptop, McAfee security centre instantly gave me this message:

_Trojan Removed

McAfee has automatically blocked and removed a Trojan.

About this Trojan
Detected: Generic.dx (Trojan), Generic.dx (Trojan)
Location: D:\FEnCodeUnicode.dll

Trojans appear as legitimate programs but can damage valuable files, disrupt performance, and allow unauthorized access to your computer.
_

Is this actually a Trojan or is it safe to use as I would love to get it working as soon as I can!


----------



## tetonbob

It would seem this is likely a true infection.

http://www.google.com/search?q=FEnCodeUnicode.dll

http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081229-walmart-amazon-bundle-malware-with-holiday-cheer.html

http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/12/29/0155249

http://www.coolest-gadgets.com/20081230/virus-in-your-digital-photo-frame/

http://www.virscan.org/report/ad3a216af3ba2c3a7d9369f85d884e35.html

http://www.virscan.org/report/221a18f67d542c4a0759142e04cf7f9b.html



I think I'd be returning it...


----------

